# Abandonded Litter???



## RatsRock (Sep 8, 2008)

I have a female that just gave birth a few hours ago... She appeared to be fine with the babies and cleaned them all off but now she isn't with them and is doing her own thing....  How long is normal for her to not be with them only a few hours after birth?? Has she abandoned them??


----------



## RatsRock (Sep 8, 2008)

Still having nothing to do with them.... Is anyone on?? I need help...


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

if you hover over her & the babies she may abandon them... you need to back off & give mom some space

give her 12 to 24 hours after delivery & then go check for milk bands

make sure the room is quiet & there is not a lot of traffic, make sure she has plenty of food & water as well as some shredded paper towels


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

Ditto, stay away from the cage! Mom's will abandon or kill their babies if they feel they are in harms way and even though she's your pet, your still a predator remember that. a dark space like a closet where it's really quiet and no one enters is a good place.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

You can even cover the cage with an old towel for some privacy.


----------



## RatsRock (Sep 8, 2008)

Everything is fine today! Yay! 

It didn't have anything to do with me I don't think.... It was the middle of the night and I was on the otherside of the room reading a book when I heard the squeeking. :wink: I watched from the bed and never went over there so as not to disturb her. 

I think what may have happened was that she had not lacitated yet? But in the morning she was nursing the babies and has been all day! YAY! I see milk bands on all 8 babies and everything seems good! Now to find homes for... The 5 or 6 I am not keeping... I am in the Austin, San Antonio, San Marcos TX area. :wink: 
The mom is a dumbo beige irish (?) and the dad a dumbo black variagated berkshire?


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

& this opens the door for all kinds of questions


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

Yeah I'm not even going to touch that one.... no good can come from it!


----------



## RatsRock (Sep 8, 2008)

*sigh*


----------



## RatsRock (Sep 8, 2008)

Yes?


----------



## RatsRock (Sep 8, 2008)

This was not an intentional litter. It wasn't even an accident on my part. When I got the 3 girls and 2 boys I guess they already had the adult boy in with the adult girls... So 2 weeks later. Babies. They are seperated by sex now. 
Thats it right?
Oh and I realized I spelled lactated wrong... (And hope I spelled it right this time to, lol!) 
Umm.... I am keeping only a few and will be keeping them opposite sex... 
What is it guys??


----------



## zoe9 (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm really pleased the bubs are alright and the mother didn't abandon them - that's a relief.

Meanwhile you're right - this forum doesn't support intentional breeding and it wasn't clear from your post whether this was an accidental litter or an intentional one. I think from experience people have just become a bit wary and you may not get the benefit of the doubt if you don't explain things up front. 

Well, that's my interpretation of the situation anyway.

Meanwhile I'm not experienced with babies at all but a lot of people on this forum are so do stick around. Also is it just the one litter you are expecting? You mentioned three girls - I hope not all three are pregnant - that'd be a lot of babies to try and rehome.

Hope all continues to go well with the babies.

Cheers,
Zoe


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

I was just offering an advanced warning with that uh-oh because there are people on here that will hand you your head when it comes to intentional breeding without the knowledge or skill to do so. I also couldn't find a smiley that said "DUCK & Take COVER!"

I agree there is far too much supposed accidents happening but I'm not gonna bite someone's head off when they explain it was a one time oops.

On the other hand, when oopsies become a frequent happening I believe I might be one to dust off a torch & join the head-hunting party because an accident is an accident but making that same mistake over & over is negligence bordering on abuse. 

Please keep us updated about the babies & we will offer as much assistance as possible with getting them sexed so that you can create an accurate "Rats Needing Homes" post right away. It will be best to line up those potential homes with first picks & second picks on each rat because too often people will say.... oh I want that one & when the day comes to get it once weaned, they are no where to be found.

You don't want that to happen because being over-populated beyond the numbers you are comfortable dealing with will spoil the whole ratty experience.

I believe everyone agrees here that we want the humans to be as happy about their rats & we all want the rats to be happy with their humans.


----------

